# [Suche] Mechanische Tastatur



## ZeroKey (22. Oktober 2012)

Hallo allerseits!
Da meine aktuelle Microsoft Billigtastatur, nicht nur gammlig, weil schon mehr als 10 Jahre im Einsatz, sondern auch unpräzise im Anschlag ist, suche ich eine neue Tastatur. Ich habe mich schon recht viel belesen, was Schaltertechnik, Anschlag, Klick- oder Nichtklick und mechanisch- oder nichtmechanisch angeht. Allerdings war ich noch nicht in der Lage die perfekte Tastatur für mich zu finden. Mein Budget ist eigentlich irrelevant, da ich die Tastatur für mindestens 10 Jahre verwenden möchte. Allerdings will ich nicht mehr als 130€ für eine Tastatur ausgeben, da ich mir bei weitem nicht vorstellen kann, dass es möglich ist, solch einen Materialwert zu überschreiten und für Markennamen will ich nicht mehr als nötig zahlen.
Also komme ich zum Punkt:
Ich suche eine Tastatur die: Entweder Cherry MX Brown oder White Alps Schalter hat, mindestens 6 makro Tasten, Multimediatasten (Play/Pause, FWD, RWD), voll beleuchtetes Tastenfeld und am besten eine ausschaltbare Windowstaste. Die Tastatur die bisher am ehesten passt ist die "Thermaltake Meka G-Unit"(Link), allerdings hat diese Cherry MX Black Schalter und kein voll beleuchtetes Tastenfeld. Die "Razer Blackwidow Stealth"(Link) kommt ebenfalls in frage, allerdings gibt es diese nur im "QWERTY-Layout" und wird es auch nicht im "QWERTZ-Layout" geben. Da ich die Tastatur täglich und viel nutzen werde ist natürlich eine gewisse Verarbeitung Voraussetzung, deswegen auch die hohe Budget grenze.
Also wenn ihr noch einen Tipp habt, immer her damit, ich muss eh noch bis nächsten Monat warten.
Ach ja, vielleicht sollte ich noch sagen, wie ich die Tastatur verwende. Ich zocke viel, vor allem FPS aber auch das ein oder andere RTS und natürlich schreibe ich mit der Tastatur, zwar keine Essays aber doch oft genug um es zu erwähnen.

Vielen Dank im voraus

MfG
ZeroKey


Edit:
Da sich so langsam eine Liste an Vorschlägen gebildet hat, werde ich jetzt einfach mal alles zusammenfassen, so das Leute die das Thema nicht verfolgt haben, es leichter haben sich der Suche anzuschließen.
QPAD MK-85 - Mir das Geld nicht wert (Hat sich für 130€ bei einem Händler gefunden und ist damit sogar im Budgetlimit)
Tte MEKA G-UNIT - Gar nicht schlecht, allerdings fehlt es an einigen Ecken: Vollbeleuchtung, MX Black statt MX Brown
CM Storm Trigger - Alles was ich will, nur leider nicht im DE-Layout zu haben
CM Storm Quickfire Varianten - Keine Makro-Keys und teilweise falsche Schalter
Mionix Zibal - Viel zu wenig fürs Geld und keine Makro-Keys
Zowie Celeritas - Siehe Mionix Zibal
Das Keyboard Varianten - Keine Macro-Keys so wie fehlende Beleuchtung
Razer Balckwidow Varianten - Habe ich ja teilweise schon erwähnt, die Stealth ist nicht im DE-Layout zu haben. Die anderen, naja, ich bin sehr skeptisch, da der Klavierlack oft sehr negativ bewertet wird.
Das war es erst mal.

Edit2: Scheint so als gäbe es doch eine Razer Blackwidow die alles bis auf die MX Brown bietet und keinen Klavierlack hat. Die schlägt allerdings mit 140€inkl. Versand zu.
Ist erst mal der Favorit, allerdings fällt es mir schwer über meine 130€ Grenze zu gehen. Die Suche geht weiter...

Edit3: Da es so scheint, dass die MX Brownies echt sau selten sind, kommen jetzt auch die MX Blues in Frage. Nur die Red so wie Black sind nach wie vor nix für mich. Also wenn mir einer ne CM Storm Trigger mit Blues oder Brownies findet, wäre ich gerettet. Auch jede andere Mecha mit: Vollbeleuchtung, Mediakeys(Integriert in F-Tasten oder nicht, ist egal), Makrokeys und MX Brown bzw. Blue ist nach wie vor gerne gesehen.


*Edit3 (07.11.12): Heute ist meine bestellte QPAD MK-85 mit MX-Brownies angekommen. Ich werde sie mindestens für die nächsten zwei Wochen behalten und hier meine Erfahrungen in einem nicht ganz täglichen Tagebuch teilen.  *Mal sehen, vielleicht werde ich eine neuen Thread erstellen und ein "Test-Tagebuch" machen, aber fürs erste werde ich mich auf diesen Thread beschränken.
Hier gehts zum Tag 1 Testbericht.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (22. Oktober 2012)

Mit einer QPAD MK-85 liegst Du _etwas_ über dem selbst gesetzten preislichen Limit, kannst die Mulitmedia-Tasten-Sache mit diesem TastenBelegungsTool -ähm- Dingsda...Dingsbums (jetzt _helft_ mir mal mit dem Namen, ich habs auf der Zunge -> da ) softwareseitig die Hardware 'nachrüsten'.


----------



## LiKe-A-Ph03NiX (22. Oktober 2012)

Autohotkey meinst du wohl, lieber Brennmeister 
Ansonsten kann ich eigentlich nur zustimmen, mit einer QPad machst du definitiv nichts falsch!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (22. Oktober 2012)

LiKe-A-Ph03NiX schrieb:


> Autohotkey meinst du wohl, lieber Brennmeister


 Yep, _*das*_ war's!


----------



## ZeroKey (23. Oktober 2012)

Also ich muss sagen, dass die Qpad leider viel zu wenig für einen so  horrenden Preis bietet. Es gibt Tastaturen, die das Gleiche, für weniger  Geld bieten.
Autohotkey ist zwar eine tolle Sache, aber wenn ich mir  eine Tastatur kaufen kann, die das Ganze Hardware technisch bietet  finde ich das doch etwas umständlich. Ich habe seit etwa einem Jahr eine  Roccat Kone und habe dort durch software auch die Möglichkeit über 18  Tasten zu belegen und nutze es kaum, da ich es total umständlich finde.  Bisher finde ich die Tte MEKA G-Unit immer noch am interessantesten.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (23. Oktober 2012)

ZeroKey schrieb:


> Also ich muss sagen, dass die Qpad leider viel zu wenig für einen so  horrenden Preis bietet. Es gibt Tastaturen, die das Gleiche, für weniger  Geld bieten .... Bisher finde ich die Tte MEKA G-Unit immer noch am interessantesten.


 Abgesehen von der MEKA, welche Tastenbretter meinst Du?


----------



## loller7 (23. Oktober 2012)

Was haltet ihr so von der CM Storm Trigger?! Erfahrungen?!


----------



## ZeroKey (23. Oktober 2012)

loller7 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr so von der CM Storm Trigger?! Erfahrungen?!


 Die scheint allem zu entsprechen, was ich mir wünsche. Habe aber leider  bisher keine im DE-Layout finden können.
Nach ein wenig googlen ist heraus gekommen, dass die Tastatur zwar dieses Jahr auf den Markt gekommen ist, aber jetzt schon absolut ausverkauft ist und nicht mehr all zu leicht zu finden ist. Wenn mir jetzt also noch einer nen Geheimtipp zu nem Händler geben kann, bin ich gerettet. Die genau Bezeichnung wäre "SGK-6000-GKCM1-DE"



brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Abgesehen von der MEKA, welche Tastenbretter meinst Du?


Aus faulheit werde ich jetzt erst mal die "CM Storm Trigger" nennen, aber selbst die hat Makrotasten, im gegensatz zur Qpad. Aber auch die "CM Storm Quickfire" bietet das Gleiche, nur ohne Numpad, was man ja vernachlässigen kann. Die Mionix Zibal 60 so wie die Zowie Celeritas.
Ist ja auch nicht so wichtig, 150€ für ne Tastatur ist mir einfach zu viel. Wie gesagt, ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass es möglich ist, solch einen Materialwert zu erreichen.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (24. Oktober 2012)

ZeroKey schrieb:


> ...150€ für ne Tastatur ist mir einfach zu viel. Wie gesagt, ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass es möglich ist, solch einen Materialwert zu erreichen.


 Vielleicht nicht den _Material_wert, der _ideelle_ Wert und die _Haptik_ an sich sind _unbezahlbar_.


----------



## ZeroKey (24. Oktober 2012)

Habe gerade das hier vom CM Support bekommen



			
				Coolermaster Support schrieb:
			
		

> Dear Mr./Ms,
> 
> Thank you for your inquiry.
> The Trigger Keyboard is only available with red switches in Europe so there are no brown switches available yet. Maybe in the future we will have these also available in Europe ,sorry.
> ...



Scheint so, als würde ich nie zu meiner perfekten Tastatur kommen


----------



## loller7 (24. Oktober 2012)

Mhm, also soll es an den vertauschten y/z-Tasten scheitern?! Kann man sowas nicht evtl. auch selber ändern?! Also Tasten-Verkleidung rausmachen und umsetzen und dann die Funktion der Tasten ändern?! Die Idee kam mir grade mehr oder weniger spontan.


----------



## Nikno (24. Oktober 2012)

Nunja, die Vertauschung von Z und Y ist ja nicht der einzige Unterschied von QWERTZ zu QWERTY.
Da wären noch einige abgeänderte Sonderzeichen, keine Umlaute etc..


----------



## ZeroKey (24. Oktober 2012)

loller7 schrieb:


> Mhm, also soll es an den vertauschten y/z-Tasten scheitern?! Kann man sowas nicht evtl. auch selber ändern?! Also Tasten-Verkleidung rausmachen und umsetzen und dann die Funktion der Tasten ändern?! Die Idee kam mir grade mehr oder weniger spontan.


 Das wäre möglich allerdings sind da noch die Dinge die Nikno hier aufzählt.


Nikno schrieb:


> Nunja, die Vertauschung von Z und Y ist ja nicht der einzige Unterschied von QWERTZ zu QWERTY.
> Da wären noch einige abgeänderte Sonderzeichen, keine Umlaute etc..


 Zu Not muss ich wohl oder übel auf MX Blue umsteigen, davon gibts ja einige mehr. Noch gebe ich aber nicht auf, sind noch ein paar tage bis November.
Edit: Mir ist gerade die verrückte Idee gekommen, mit eine Trigger mit MX Blacks zu kaufen und dann ne Box mit Brownies extra und jeden Schalter aus zu tauschen. Ich glaube aber das die Idee absolut verrückt und viel zu teuer ist. Ich kenne mich da nicht aus, wie sind denn da die Möglichkeiten und kommt man überhaupt an die separaten Schalter ran?


----------



## 3NR4G3 (24. Oktober 2012)

Das Keyboard Model S Professional - 24h Lieferung
Gibt es in der EU Version nur da.. 
Aber das ist eines der besten Keyboards, welche es im mechanischem Markt gibt, kennt nur keiner 
Gibt da auch diverse verschiedene Varianten wie Silent oder ohne Aufdruck und so...


----------



## ZeroKey (24. Oktober 2012)

3NR4G3 schrieb:


> Das Keyboard Model S Professional - 24h Lieferung
> Gibt es in der EU Version nur da..
> Aber das ist eines der besten Keyboards, welche es im mechanischem Markt gibt, kennt nur keiner
> Gibt da auch diverse verschiedene Varianten wie Silent oder ohne Aufdruck und so...


 
Die habe ich auch schon gesehen, allerdings hat die weder Makro keys noch eine Tastaturbeleuchtung. Was für mich persönlich den Preis als nicht gerechtfertigt erscheinen lässt und leider auch nicht meinen Ansprüchen entspricht.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (24. Oktober 2012)

3NR4G3 schrieb:


> Aber das ist eines der besten Keyboards, welche es im mechanischem Markt gibt, kennt nur keiner


 Stimmt nicht!
Schneller als 'die Anderen' melde ich mich hier zu Wort. Kenne das 'Das Keyboard'-Teil. Seinerzeit das Teil (probe-)bestellt, wieder zurückgesandt, Filco gekauft. Und dann _noch_ eine und...  Nein, 'Das Keyboard' ist alles andere als ein schlechtes Tastenbrett, nicht dass wir uns falsch verstehen.


----------



## Skeksis (24. Oktober 2012)

Klar kennt man die DAS. Nur weil hier dank des Artikels so ein "ich.will.unbedingt.ne.Mecha.aber.die.muss.bunt.leuchten.gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz.wichtig." Wahn ausgebrochen ist, heißt das ja nicht, dass die Leute die sich hier schon lange rumtreiben und Ahnung von der Materie haben nun verschwunden sind.


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (24. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
Ich werf mal die Razer Blackwidow Unltimate in den Raum.
Razer Black Widow Ultimate Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (RZ03-00380200-R3G1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Hat alles was du suchst, Bin sehr zufrieden damit.

MFg


----------



## 3NR4G3 (24. Oktober 2012)

MoeJoeReloaded schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Hat alles was du suchst, Bin sehr zufrieden damit.


 Hat vllt. alles, sieht aber durch dieses zwanghafte "Gaming"-Design sehr unedel aus, ich versteh nicht warum Peripherie fürs Daddeln immer so lächerlich agressiv und billig aussehen muss. Kennt man von "Gaming"Gehäusen ja auch zu Genüge..


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (24. Oktober 2012)

Weswegen findest du denn dass die Unedel Aussieht? Würde mich interessieren  
Wegen dem Klavierlack? 

Es gibt sie jedoch auch noch in Mattschwarz.


----------



## ZeroKey (24. Oktober 2012)

Skeksis schrieb:


> Klar kennt man die DAS. Nur weil hier dank des Artikels so ein "ich.will.unbedingt.ne.Mecha.aber.die.muss.bunt.leuchten.gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz.wichtig." Wahn ausgebrochen ist, heißt das ja nicht, dass die Leute die sich hier schon lange rumtreiben und Ahnung von der Materie haben nun verschwunden sind.


 Ich möchte schlichtweg in einem dunklen Raum die Tasten sehen, kein Wahn. Eine Mecha möchte ich, weil ich auf Arbeit eine uralte IBM Mecha habe und die ist einfach endsgeil vom Schreibgefühl und es tut mir jedes mal weh wieder auf meine 10€ Microsoft zu hämmern.


MoeJoeReloaded schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich werf mal die Razer Blackwidow Unltimate in den Raum.
> Razer Black Widow Ultimate Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (RZ03-00380200-R3G1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> ...


 
Die Blackwidow ist von den Features eine gute Tastatur, allerdings hat die eine Art Klavierlack, der in vielen Foren als sehr unangenehm angesehen wird. Ich würde sie vielleicht testen, aber bin eher skeptisch.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (24. Oktober 2012)

MoeJoeReloaded schrieb:


> Wegen dem Klavierlack?


​ Welcher *Klavierlack*?!  Ach, dieses Pseudo-Zeugs. Von wegen, _wenn ich mal groß bin, möchte ich gerne Klavierlack sein_...


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (24. Oktober 2012)

Also ich sehe bis jetzt abgesehen von den Fingerabdrücken nicht so viel negatives an dem "Klavierlack" :p 

Jedoch warum wird dies denn nicht als Klavierlack bezeichnet. 

Klavierlack = Glänzendes Schwarz ähnlich wie bei den Klaviern? 

Korrigier mich falls ich falsch liege.


----------



## loller7 (24. Oktober 2012)

Ja hast recht. Die Fingerabdrücke stören einige Leute sehr (mich eingeschlossen). Zudem ist es eine rutschige Oberfläche (vorallem wenn man an den Händen schwitzt), was grade beim Zocken sehr sehr nervig werden kann meiner Meinung nach. Daher sind aufgeraute Oberflächen oder zumindest keine glänzenden oft, bzw. von vielen, bevorzugt. 
Auch ein gutes Beispiel für eine Klavierlack Tastatur: http://www.technewz.eu/magazine/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/1111.jpg


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (24. Oktober 2012)

Ja das stimmt,
Ich muss dazu sagen: 
Dass ich oft am Pc schwitzige Hände habe.

Jedoch das rutschen mir bis jetzt nie bemerkbar geworden ist.
Es kann daran liegen, dass die "untere" Hand fast nicht auf der Tastatur liegt. (Bzw man hat keine Handauflage, was ich jetzt nicht störend finde.(Bin von einen G15 mit Handauflage auf diese gewechselt))
Die Tasten sind alle Angeraut und Mattschwarz.


Mfg


----------



## loller7 (24. Oktober 2012)

Glaub ich dir natürlich gerne. Eventuell bist du Klavierlack gegenüber ja nicht negativ gegenüber eingestellt, wirst dafür aber von einer rauen Oberfläche positiv überrascht.


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (24. Oktober 2012)

Ja da muss ich dir Recht geben: 
So eine Raue Oberfläche bzw, Eine Raue Handauflage ist herrlich 

Bedenke bitte noch eins:
Die Blackwidow ist vom P/L Nicht schlecht.
Die Tasatur hat ein Super schreibgefühl, und gut verarbeitet.
Makros hat sie auch.

Es gibt die Tastatur ja Auch in Mattschwarz etwas Rauer so wie du es willst, und dabei noch ein Stückchen leiser als die "Ultimate"
Razer Black Widow 2013 Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (RZ03-00391600-R3G1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## ZeroKey (24. Oktober 2012)

MoeJoeReloaded schrieb:


> Ja da muss ich dir Recht geben:
> So eine Raue Oberfläche bzw, Eine Raue Handauflage ist herrlich
> 
> Bedenke bitte noch eins:
> ...



Die klingt allerdings interessant. Ugh 140€ inkl. Versand für die Ultimate. Die normale hat keine Beleuchtung. Na das wird aber ne harte Entscheidung. Ist aber auf jeden Fall auf der Favoriten liste.


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (24. Oktober 2012)

Schön dass ich dir helfen konnte  

Qualität hat ihren Preis, Jedoch: Man kauft sie einmal und dann ist Ruhe für X-Jahre


----------



## Skeksis (24. Oktober 2012)

Wenn man sich mit ner Black Widow zufrieden gibt, dann gut. Aber ne wertige Tastatur ist das Ding nicht wirklich. Aber immer natürlich noch besser als der ganze Rubberdome Käse.


----------



## ZeroKey (25. Oktober 2012)

Okay Herr Qualität, dann machen Sie doch mal einen Wirklich sinnvollen Beitrag und zeigen mir, welche Tastatur meinen Ansprüchen entspricht. Weil mit beiträgen wie


			
				Skeksis schrieb:
			
		

> [...]"ich.will.unbedingt.ne.Mecha.aber.die.muss.bunt.le   uchten.gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz.wichtig." Wahn ausgebrochen ist, heißt das  ja nicht, dass die Leute die sich hier schon lange rumtreiben und Ahnung  von der Materie haben nun verschwunden sind


Und


Skeksis schrieb:


> Wenn man sich mit ner Black Widow zufrieden gibt,  dann gut. Aber ne wertige Tastatur ist das Ding nicht wirklich. Aber  immer natürlich noch besser als der ganze Rubberdome Käse.


Hilfst du niemandem weiter und spielst dich nur als Besserwisser auf. Das ist genau so wie die Spezialisten ausm Audio Forum, die dich in Grund und Boden bashen, bis du Ihre Meinung verinnerlicht hast und zu 100% zustimmst.
"Das Keyboard" ist eine macha, die nicht mehr bietet, als das sie ne mecha ist. Was will ich mit ner mecha für ca. 140€ wenn ich mir ne IBM kaufen kann, die genau so viel bietet? Wenn dir nicht klar ist welchen praktikablen Nutzen eine beleuchtete Tastatur hat, außer das die "bunt leuchtet", dann tust du mir Leid. Wenn du auch nicht verstehen kannst, was ich mit Makrokeys oder Media tasten will, dann scheinst du nicht FPS oder RTS games zu zocken. Ich bin ein gamer, ich habe andere Ansprüche als der alltägliche Keyboardworrior, oder die Bürotipse.
Also hör auf so abwertend mit Leuten um zu gehen, die eine andere Meinung haben als du. Entweder du hilfst mir eine Tastatur zu finden die mir gefällt, oder du hörst auf hier sinnlose Kommentare rein zu schreiben, die weder mir noch den anderen helfen und nur off-topic Diskussionen provozieren.
Danke.


----------



## loller7 (25. Oktober 2012)

Stimm ich nur zu. Wenn er beleuchtet will geht das in erster Linie auch niemanden an warum. Einfach die Bedingungen des Suchenden lesen und eine passende Tastatur vorschlagen macht oft Sinn. Ihm seine Anforderungen auszureden würde nur Sinn machen wenn es eine fatale Entscheidung wäre oder etwas ähnliches. Davon kann bei Beleuchtung der Tastatur nicht die Rede sein. 
@TE: Da die Auswahl an beleuchteten Mecha-Tastaturen verhältnismäßig gering ist würd ich, wenn ich du wäre, mir die mal grob raussuchen und mir eine rauspicken. Ich hab mir jetzt die Coolermaster Storm Trigger rausgesucht weil ich die so günstig bekommen hab.


----------



## ZeroKey (25. Oktober 2012)

Schön wärs wenn es die Trigger auch mit MX Blues gäbe. Ich bin inzwischen schon so weit, dass ich auch blues nehmen würde. Aber MX Black will ich auf keinen Fall.


----------



## loller7 (25. Oktober 2012)

Du würdest anstatt MX blues auch blues nehmen?! Ist da ein Unterschied?!


----------



## ZeroKey (25. Oktober 2012)

loller7 schrieb:


> Du würdest anstatt MX blues auch blues nehmen?! Ist da ein Unterschied?!


 Huh? Im ersten Post wollte ich doch MX Brownies haben, oder ist da nen Tippfehler?
Edit: 





			
				ZeroKey schrieb:
			
		

> Ich suche eine Tastatur die: Entweder Cherry MX Brown oder White Alps Schalter hat


----------



## loller7 (25. Oktober 2012)

ZeroKey schrieb:


> Schön wärs wenn es die Trigger auch mit MX Blues gäbe. Ich bin inzwischen schon so weit, dass ich auch blues nehmen würde. Aber MX Black will ich auf keinen Fall.



Ich hab mich auf den Post bezogen. (: 
Aber ja Browns sollen ja so wie Blues sein, nur eben ohne Klick. Ich find den Klick auch sehr angenehm als Gefühl, aber da mich das Geräusch mega stört würden auch nur Browns für mich in Frage kommen. Die gibt es aber nur sehr selten und daher hab ich jetzt erstmal eine mit Blacks bestellt. Wenn ich damit zufrieden bin bleib ich bei der, wenn nicht eben nicht. (: Probieren geht über studieren.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (25. Oktober 2012)

ZeroKey schrieb:


> Hilfst du niemandem weiter und spielst dich nur als Besserwisser auf. Das ist genau so wie die Spezialisten ausm Audio Forum, die dich in Grund und Boden bashen, bis du Ihre Meinung verinnerlicht hast und zu 100% zustimmst.


 ​Um es mit Herbert Grönemeyer zu sagen: Was soll das?!
Du fragst, wir helfen -_freiwillig und ehrenamtlich_- so gut wir können.
Zudem: *Skeksis* steckt mit seinem Fachwissen und Erfahrungen zu den Themen hier manch' einen in die Tasche.
Also, immer schön locker bleiben!


----------



## ZeroKey (25. Oktober 2012)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> ​Um es mit Herbert Grönemeyer zu sagen: Was soll das?!
> Du fragst, wir helfen -_freiwillig und ehrenamtlich_- so gut wir können.
> Zudem: *Skeksis* steckt mit seinem Fachwissen und Erfahrungen zu den Themen hier manch' einen in die Tasche.
> Also, immer schön locker bleiben!


 Es ist einfach so, dass er bisher nichts anderes gemacht hat als die Vorschläge anderer negativ zu bewerten und dafür aber nichts sinnvolles beigetragen hat. Er hat keine Tastatur vorgeschlagen und auch sonst keine Tipps gegeben.
Ich bin euch allen dankbar, dass ihr mir helft. Ich wäre auch nicht ins Forum gekommen, wenn ich nicht erwartet hätte, dass ich hier gute und nette Hilfe bekomme. Es ist nur leider so, dass es in fast jedem Unterforum immer 1-5 Kandidaten gibt, die selten sinnvolle Beiträge machen und sich immer auf ihre "Erfahrung" stützen, ohne mit dieser Erfahrung auch mal zu helfen. Ich bin selber ein sehr tolerabler und netter Mensch, aber wenn einer immer nur negative Beiträge macht und dann selber nichts beiträgt, dann geht das auch mir zu weit. Ich hätte auch eine OT-Diskussion erlaubt.


----------



## Skeksis (25. Oktober 2012)

1. Da scheine ich ja einen wunden Punkt getroffen zu haben.
2. Liegt mir nix ferner als dir sagen zu wollen, was du dir kaufen sollst.
3. Jedoch musst du erwarten, wenn du ernsthaft um Rat fragst, dass du dann auch "unsere" Meinung zu hören bekommst.
4. Ausfallend werden nützt übrigens auch niemanden was.
5. Du wolltest eine mechanische Tastatur haben. Mit Makrotasten und Beleuchtung. Und argumentierst – in meinen Augen vollkommen falsch – damit dass NUR Beleuchtung und Makrotasten einen hohen Preis rechtfertigen. Das ist nunmal so einfach nicht richtig.
6. Was allerdings richtig ist: Bei gleichen Preis ist immer das Produkt mit der puristischeren Ausführung das qualitativ hochwertigere. Ist ja auch nur einleuchtend. Eine Mecha kannst du nur beleuchten in dem du jede Taste einzeln ausleuchtest. Per LED. Und das kostet nunmal Geld. Was zu lasten der Leistung des Gesamtpakes geht.
7. Dann wiederrum bin ich der festen Überzeugung dass wir alle hier, also auch du und ich, eigentlich blind tippen. Und wir nur aus Gewohnheit und Psychologie davon überzeugt sind auf eine Beleuchtung angewiesen zu sein.
8. Beleuchtung bei Mechas ist leider im Regelfall mit einem Aufpreis von bis zu 50% zu rechnen. Gefällt mir auch nicht. Ist aber leider so.
9. Für Makrotasten gilt: Leider ähnliches.
10. Und beide Knackpunkte kann man leicht substituieren. Wenn man sich denn einmal auf das Gedankenexperiment einlässt.
11. Und ja, ich bin Gamer. Sonst wäre ich ja wohl auch kaum im PcGames Forum unterwegs. Angefangen hat das vor, uff, k.a. 20 Jahren mit einem C16 und bis heute hat sich nichts am Spass geändert den ich an Computerspielen habe. Und auch ich war früher der Meinung das es ohne Licht auf keinen Fall geht. Bis mir aufgefallen ist, dass ich das zu hoch bewerte. Weil vor der G15 gings ja auch. Danach übrigens auch. Wir tippen doch alle blind. Und das sag ich nicht weil ich ein "cooler Typ" bin sondern weil es doch wirklich jeder macht. Man muss sich dessen nur wieder bewusst werden.
12. Es gibt hier einige Leute, mich mit eingeschlossen, die sich jeden Tag mit dem Thema beschäftigen und nicht erst durch den momentanen Hype auf Mechas aufgesprungen sind.
13. Ich wüsste auch nicht warum ich Vorschläge anderer wiederholen sollte, wenn sie gut sind. Siehe Brennmeisters Post.
14. Rein objektiv ist die Qpad eine deutliche bessere Tastatur als die Razer. Alleine wegen der KRO Werte. Dazu kommt eine persönliche Abneigung gegen Labels wie Razer oder Roccat. Die - in meinen Augen - seit Jahren eine Möglichkeit gefunden haben mit qualitativ minderwertigerer Ware der Menschheit das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen. Bis auf die Black Widow, die zugegebenermaßen keine schlechte Tastatur ist, und die Deathadder - die eine der besten Mäuse auf dem Markt ist - bauen beide Labels ziemlich viel Mist. Da lobe ich mir Label wie Zowie, Qpad, Filco und co. Die sind noch nicht so satt und fett. Und haben vllt. auch ein wenig Unterstützung verdient.
15. Wenn es dir "nur" um Licht und Markotasten geht, dann kauf dir wirklich lieber eine Microsoft X4. Die hat 16KRO und ist supergünstig. Dafür eben Rubberdome. Aber ein gutes Produkt.
16. Du wirst auch damit leben müssen, dass du Meinungen hörst die nicht der deinen entsprechen.
17. Mechas posten kann ich dir hier gerne haufenweise. Nur waren wir ja eigentlich erst dabei wirklich rauszufinden was du denn haben willst. Denn du hast ja selber schon festgestellt, dass die Auswahl so einfach nicht zu filtern ist wie anfänglich gedacht.
18. Also umreiße klar und deutlich was du haben willst: Wieviel KRO ist wichtig? Welches Format? Tenkeyless ok oder nicht? ANSI ok oder ISO Pflicht? F Tasten wichtig oder nicht? Beleuchtung wirklich wirklich wirklich so wichtig? (Denn das begrenzt die Anzahl der möglichen Antworten um min 80%). Welche Switches stehen zur Auswahl? Hast du dich jemals mit Nischenprodukten wie Topre oder MX Milkwhite oder Ergo Clears etc auseinander gesetzt? Also einfach so eine Tastatur in den Raum zu werfen und damit zu begründen "das man die selber seit 4 Wochen hat und die super ist" ist genauso wenig ein gutes Kaufargument wie "hat die PCGames getestet". – Denn die können eben keine Langzeittests machen. So gut ihre sonstigen Tests auch sein mögen, bei Tastaturen hat das leider keine Aussage.
19. Wenn das alles beseitigt ist dann bekommst du sicherlich auch alle Hilfe die wir aufbringen können.
20.  Aber wie gesagt: Das Spektrum ist so breit gefächert, das man nicht einfach so pauschal Antworten in den Kosmos hauen kann.
21. Ich möchte nämlich auch nicht schuld sein wenn du dir die Black Widow kaufst und nach 2 Monaten sauer bist, weil du auch eine Filco mit Browns hättest kaufen können und dir das dann eigentlich lieber gewesen wäre. 
22. Also lieber deutlich mehr in die Tiefe gehen und dann wird auch ein Schuh draus.
23. Ach, und immer den Fehler bei den anderen zu suchen bringt auch keinem was. Klar mag mein Ton patzig gewesen sein, aber das beruht auf Gegenseitigkeit. Und für meinen Teil entschuldige ich mich gerne hiermit.
24. Ich kann es nämlich einfach nicht mehr hören das hier mit Lautstärke argumentiert wird.
25. Das zählt für Mausthreads oder Maupadthreads genauso. Da werden immer Sachen empfohlen das einem Schwarz vor Augen wird. Von der 10.000DPI Lasermaus für Low Senser bis zum tollen Razer Pad. Und zwar nicht weil es gut ist, sondern weils von Razer ist. Oder im Optimalfall: "Weil ich das selber hab und deswegen ist das toll".
26. So, nu aber genug Text.


----------



## tjuma (25. Oktober 2012)

Anfang Dezember soll wohl die Logitech G710+ auf den deutschen Markt kommen.
Scheint in deine Kriterien zu passen mit MX Browns, Media & Makrotasten und Beleuchtung. UVP ist 149€ aber ich denke der Preis wird wohl niedriger ausfallen.


----------



## loller7 (25. Oktober 2012)

@Skeksis: Klasse Beitrag, könnte man schon fast als Tutorial für "Wie erstelle ich einen ordentlichen [Suche] Thread?!" nehmen. Werde versuchen die Punkte in Zukunft zu beachten.


----------



## ZeroKey (25. Oktober 2012)

Skeksis schrieb:


> 3. Jedoch musst du erwarten, wenn du ernsthaft um Rat fragst, dass du dann auch "unsere" Meinung zu hören bekommst.
> 4. Ausfallend werden nützt übrigens auch niemanden was.
> 5. Du wolltest eine mechanische Tastatur haben. Mit Makrotasten und Beleuchtung. Und argumentierst – in meinen Augen vollkommen falsch – damit dass NUR Beleuchtung und Makrotasten einen hohen Preis rechtfertigen. Das ist nunmal so einfach nicht richtig.
> 7. Dann wiederrum bin ich der festen Überzeugung dass wir alle hier, also auch du und ich, eigentlich blind tippen. Und wir nur aus Gewohnheit und Psychologie davon überzeugt sind auf eine Beleuchtung angewiesen zu sein.
> ...


 3: Ich bin nur wegen eurer Meinung hier, wenn ich die nicht hören wollte, dann würde ich nicht um Hilfe fragen.

4:Wenn ich ausfallend geworden bin, dann war es nicht so gemeint. Ich habe vielleicht einen etwas harten Ton gewählt, aber ausfallend - nicht mit Absicht.

5: Da gebe ich dir recht, nur Beleuchtung und Makrotasten sind nicht der einzige Grund für einen höheren Preis. Allerdings spielen sie, wie du ja sagst eine große rolle.

7: Das mit dem blind tippen stimmt halb und halb. Ich mag es kurz runter schauen zu können um sicher zu gehen, dass ich nicht totalen Mist schreibe. Ich habe nie 10-Finger system gelernt und kann es bis heute nicht.

14: Ich bin selber auch kein großer Fan von Razer und anderen, weil da vieles nur Marketing ist und oft irgend welche dummen Markennamen™als ach so tolles Feature dargestellt werden, die am ende überhaupt nichts besonderes sind. Ich kaufe auch gerne von newcomern und Nischen Herstellern, das Problem ist nur, dass diese sehr unbekannt sind. Da ich mich nur sehr sporadisch mit Tastaturen und deren Technik befasst habe, kenne ich natürlich auch keine der kleinen Hersteller. Für mich ist es auch offensichtlich, dass die Qpad eine sehr viel hochwertigere Tastatur ist als die Razer. Trotz alle dem, bietet die Razer mehr.

15: Mir geht es leider nicht nur um Licht und Makrotasten, sondern vor allem um die Schalter, Licht und Mediatasten. Die Makrotasten sind mir auch sehr wichtig, aber zu letzter Not, würde ich auch auf die verzichten. Trotz alledem würde ich mir weder eine "Das" noch eine Qpad kaufen, da diese schlicht weg zu wenig bieten für ihren Preis. Verarbeitung hin oder her eine einfache Mecha für 130€ bzw. 140€ ist völlig wahnsinnig. Sollte ich mir eine einfache Mecha für 130-140€ kaufen, dann muss die aber auch ne Teleportier-Funktion haben oder mit Diamanten besetzt sein.

18: KRO ist nicht so über wichtig, aber so weit ich das mitbekommen habe, ist 6KRO schon recht wenig, mir würde es allerdings um Längen reichen. Ich bin mir gerade nicht genau sicher, was du mit Format meinst, deswegen überspringe ich das erst mal. Tenkeyless ist okay, hat mich sogar mal eine Zeitlang mehr interessiert als eine mit Keypad. Mir ist nur klar geworden, dass ich das Keypad doch schätze und Tastaturen, die Makrotasten habe, ehe immer fullsize sind. ISO ist Pflicht. F-Tasten sind genau so Pflicht. Beleuchtung ist auch Pflicht. Switches sind MX Brown und Blue, die ja sehr ähnlich sind. Sollte es Nischenprodukte geben, die ein sehr ähnliches Schreibgefühl haben, dann sind diese auf jeden Fall interessant. Was mir wichtig ist, ist das ich diesen kleinen Widerstand zwischen drin habe, den man bei den Browns und Blues hat und nicht das die Taste einfach nach unten sinkt, wie beiden Red oder Black. Wie gesagt, ich beschäftige mich nicht all zu viel mit Tastaturen, weshalb ich nur die weit verbreiteten Cherrys kenne.
Sicher ist es keine gute Kaufempfehlung, wenn man sagt, "die hab ich seit 4 Wochen und die ist super", aber es ist zumindest etwas. Ich werde mir auch keine Tastatur kaufen, nur weil eine Person sagt "hey, die benutze ich seit 4 Wochen und mir gefällt sie". Wenn aber 4 Personen das sagen, wird sie natürlich interessanter.

23: Ich suche keinen Fehler, ich will nur möglichst effektiv zu einer Lösung kommen und "patzige" Kommentare helfen da nicht weiter.

24: Ich wüsste nicht wo ich mit "Lautstärke" argumentiert habe.

25: Mäuse sind noch eine ganz andere Welt von betrug und abzocke.

Es scheint so, als hättest du schon einen Gewissen Ruf im Forum, dass du dich recht gut mit Peripheriegeräten auskennst. Es wäre also toll, wenn du mir helfen würdest. Wenn du dazu noch mehr Einzelheiten wissen musst, dann sag mir das am besten. Das macht es auch für die anderen einfacher.






tjuma schrieb:


> Anfang Dezember soll wohl die  Logitech  G710+ auf den deutschen Markt kommen.
> Scheint in deine  Kriterien zu passen mit MX Browns, Media & Makrotasten und  Beleuchtung. UVP ist 149€ aber ich denke der Preis wird wohl niedriger  ausfallen.


 
Uff 150€ ist natürlich wahnsinnig. Sollte die allerdings noch stark im Preis fallen, wird sie womöglich sehr interessant.


----------



## 3NR4G3 (25. Oktober 2012)

ZeroKey schrieb:


> Uff 150€ ist natürlich wahnsinnig. Sollte die allerdings noch stark im Preis fallen, wird sie womöglich sehr interessant.


 Um die 150€ muss man für eine, qualitativ hochwertige, mit ein paar Features bestückte, Mecha schon auf den Tisch legen. Zwischen 130-150 bekommt man dann aber auch etwas, was man, nicht unbedingt ein Leben lang, aber zumindest lange behalten kann. 
Dabei würde ich aber, vor allem bei einer Zukunftsinvestition, eine im Design schlichtere Variante wählen. Denn vor gut 2 Jahren musste es noch das aggresivste (und zudem total schlecht verarbeitete) Gaminggehäuse sein. Seit nem halben Jahr bin ich auf ein schlichtes, aber gut verarbeitetes Lian Li umgestiegen. So ähnlich wird das auch mit der Peripherie gehen; in ein paar Jahren möchte man nicht mehr ein für Kinder sehr tolles, aber total buntes Zimmer haben.


----------



## ZeroKey (25. Oktober 2012)

3NR4G3 schrieb:


> Um die 150€ muss man für eine, qualitativ hochwertige, mit ein paar Features bestückte, Mecha schon auf den Tisch legen. Zwischen 130-150 bekommt man dann aber auch etwas, was man, nicht unbedingt ein Leben lang, aber zumindest lange behalten kann.
> Dabei würde ich aber, vor allem bei einer Zukunftsinvestition, eine im Design schlichtere Variante wählen. Denn vor gut 2 Jahren musste es noch das aggresivste (und zudem total schlecht verarbeitete) Gaminggehäuse sein. Seit nem halben Jahr bin ich auf ein schlichtes, aber gut verarbeitetes Lian Li umgestiegen. So ähnlich wird das auch mit der Peripherie gehen; in ein paar Jahren möchte man nicht mehr ein für Kinder sehr tolles, aber total buntes Zimmer haben.


 Ich finde 150€ einfach nur noch krass. Ich hab mir ne Roccat Kone+ gekauft, anstatt einer 100€ Razer und kann trotzdem davon ausgehen, dass ich die Maus bestimmt noch 5 Jahre benutze. Die Tastatur wird auf jeden Fall eine Zukunftsinvestition, aber deswegen muss ich dafür nicht gleich ein Vermögen ausgeben.
Was das Design angeht: Bunt und aggressiv ist meistens eher unpraktisch oder nervig (Außerdem hässlich), deswegen schwöre ich sowieso auf schlicht und edel. Ist wie bei Autos: Tiefer gelegter Opel Corsa mit neons und irgend einem Tollen Lack, am besten noch ne Fritten Theke hinten drauf und zwei Ofenrohre, nicht zu vergessen Chromfelgen. Trotzdem wird er gegen meine 250er Honda Rebel mit knapp 18PS verlieren.


----------



## Skeksis (25. Oktober 2012)

Ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen: Mit der Kone hast du dir die schlechteste Maus gekauft die man sich vorstellen kann. Bei min. jeder zweiten geht auf kurz oder lang leider das Mausrad kaputt. Kannst ja hier im Forum mal schauen, da findest du dutzende Threads zu dem Gerät. Logitech G400 (nicht die G500, das ist ne Lasermaus) oder Zowie EC1, AM wären deutlich bessere Lösungen gewesen. Ich gönne deiner Kone ein langes Leben, aber glauben kann ich es leider nicht.

Und bei den von dir genannten Pflicht Features (Licht, Brown/Blue, Makrotasten, 130,-€) gibt es meiner Meinung nach nur eine Tastatur am Markt und das ist die Black Widow. Mir wäre keine andere bekannt. Bis eben auf die Logitech, die aber ja über deinem Budget liegt.

Nützt ja alles nix, wenn eine Filco nicht deinen Wünschen entspricht.

Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los das bei deinen Anforderungen eine Microsoft X4 die beste Alternative ist. Die kannst du so lange nutzen bis du mehr Geld auf Tasche hast. Und ein paar Jahre hält auch die. Erfüllt alle Features bis auf mechanisch, kostet dafür aber auch nur 40,-€. Und vllt ist in der Zwischenzeit einfach die Tastatur erschienen die dir wie auf den Leib geschnitten ist. Ich hab auch paar Jahre dafür gebraucht um zu raffen dass ich ein HHKB haben will. Tjo, nu kauf ich mir eben eins.

Ansonten die BW, die Logitech oder du musst deine Wünsche ändern.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (25. Oktober 2012)

Skeksis schrieb:


> Mit der Kone hast du dir die schlechteste Maus gekauft die man sich vorstellen kann.


 * _Achtung Werbung_ *
An dieser Stelle verweise ich freundlich auf mein Roccat Kone[+] Test Tagebuch. 
* _Werbung Ende_ *


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (26. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde auch sagen, wenn du nicht so viel Geld ausgeben willst, aber dennoch einige Features wie Beleuchtung, Makros etc. haben willst - dann die X4. Nach ausgiebiger Benutzung konnte ich nicht (wie bei einigen anderen) Abnutzung der Lackierung feststellen. Zuverlässig hatte sie ihren Dienst verrichtet und wäre jederzeit im Rubberdome-Bereich meine 1. Wahl. Die meisten anderen sind da einfach zu teuer oder qualitativ schlechter.

Meine X4 wurde nun vor ein paar Monaten auch von einer mechanischen Tastatur abgelöst. Undzwar hatte ich mir die QPad MK-85 mit MX-Browns geholt, da ich recht ähnlich wie du auf der Suche nach einer Tastenhacke mit MX-Browns, Beleuchtung, Media-Keys und einer Handballenablage war. Also bisher bin ich sehr zu frieden damit, da einerseits die Browns für mich (ohne große Erfahrung bei Mechas) die beste Wahl sind - zum Tippen ist das taktile Feedback super, und das ohne nerviges Klicken wie bei den Blues; beim Zocken (ich spiele auch viel BF3 usw.) widerum der taktile Auslösepunkt kaum stört, das Feeling und die Präzision aber spitze ist.

Die Beleuchtung ist sehr gleichmäßig und auf Wunsch fast schon blendend hell, die Handablage ist bequem und durch diese Softtouch-Oberfläche sieht man auch keine Schmierer auf der QPad. Media- und Makrofunktionen lassen sich gut per FN-Taste bedienen - da braucht es nicht viel Umgewöhnung.

Was man als Manko ansehen kann, sind evtl. Probleme bei der Nutzung der durchgeschleiften Soundanschlüsse und des USB-Ports. Ab und zu mal "vergisst" meine MK-85 die Beleuchtung abzuschalten wenn ich den PC herunterfahre - das alles stört mich jetzt aber nicht so sehr, deswegen kann ich sie empfehlen. 

Mittlerweile liegt sie ja schon bei ~130€, das war bis vor kurzem noch bei gut 170-180 - zumindest bei den MX-Brown Modellen. Ich denke dass das für eine gut ausgestattete, wertig verarbeitete mechansche Tastatur schon ein fairer Preis ist.


----------



## ZeroKey (26. Oktober 2012)

Okay, okay, okay. Sagen wir mal ganz hypothetisch ich verzichte auf die Makrotasten, aber Beleuchtung, Mediatasten und MX Brown bleiben Pflicht. Ist die Qpad vom Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis die beste die ich mir kaufen kann, oder gibt es da noch welche für weniger Geld, aber der gleichen Qualität?

Zur Kone:
Ich hatte vorher eine Diamondback 3G. Die Kone hat einfach die perfekte Form für meine Hand und das Mausrad hat in fast 2 Jahren noch keine schwäche gezeigt. Ich mag die Spielerei mit den verstellbaren Farben und die Möglichkeit die liftoff distance zu verstellen. Der ganze DPI Firlefanz ist eh nur Marketing, ich nutze eh nur 800 DPI.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (26. Oktober 2012)

Wie ich schon schrieb: ich suchte eine Tastatur mit ähnlichen Gesichtspunkten wie du und befand die MK-85 als die beste Option. Notfalls hättest du ja auch 14 Tage Rückgabemöglichkeit, falls sie dir nicht zusagen sollte.

Ansonsten, wenn dir eine Beleuchtung etc. nicht so wichtig wie ein günstigerer Preis wären, könntest du es auch mit der MK-50 oder einer Cherry G80 probieren. Eine Tastatur mit Qualität und Ausstattung kostet nun einmal, sie kann dann aber auch über Jahre ein treuer Begleiter sein. Ich würde sagen: ent- oder weder.


----------



## ZeroKey (28. Oktober 2012)

Okay, werde mich noch mal melden wenn mein Gehalt da ist. Ich werde wahrscheinlich die Qpad MK-85 zum testen bestellen und wenn sie mir nicht gefällt teste ich auch noch die Razer.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (28. Oktober 2012)

Bittesehr! Kannst ja gerne bescheid sagen, was dabei rumgekommen ist.


----------



## ZeroKey (1. November 2012)

So Tastatur ist bestellt und sollte in den nächsten Tagen eintreffen. Dann gibts auf jeden Fall ein Update 


*Edit (07.11.12): Heute ist meine bestellte QPAD MK-85 mit  MX-Brownies angekommen. Ich werde sie mindestens für die nächsten zwei  Wochen behalten und hier meine Erfahrungen in einem nicht ganz täglichen  Tagebuch teilen.  *Mal sehen, vielleicht werde ich eine neuen Thread  erstellen und ein "Test-Tagebuch" machen, aber fürs erste werde ich  mich auf diesen Thread beschränken. (erster Post geändert)


----------



## ZeroKey (7. November 2012)

*QPAD MK-85 Test

**Tag 1:
*  Das anschließen ist kein Problem. Die Mediatasten Funktionieren auf Anhieb, ohne weitere Konfiguration. Alle Tasten sind funktionstüchtig und beleuchtet. Treibersoftware liegt bei und wird installiert. Soweit alles schön. Ich schließe meinen Kopfhörer und mein Mikrofon an und teste – alles funktioniert einwandfrei.


  Doch da fällt mir plötzlich was auf: Da ist so ein ekliges fiepen in meiner sonst so schönen Musik. Nach ein wenig probieren stellt sich heraus: Wenn man eine andere Helligkeit als das Maximum einstellt, kann man die Spannungswandler oder Kondensatoren (oder was auch immer) über den angeschlossenen Kopfhörer fiepen hören.


  Naja, stelle ich eben auf volle Helligkeit. Also her mit der Treiber CD und das Ding installiert. Funktioniert natürlich erst nach einem Neustart. Super und das mit Win7 64-Bit. Nach dem Neustart direkt die Software an und was sehe ich da, nicht viel. Die Treibersoftware ist sehr mager und bietet nur sehr wenige Optionen. Ein sehr primitives Makrosystem und das wars schon. Die einzige Option die mir noch geboten wird ist, dass ich insgesamt 5 Spielen ihr eigenes Profil zuordnen kann. Bei einem 130€ Produkt erwartet man eigentlich schon etwas mehr, vor allem, wenn man sich mal die Treiber für Mäuse in der 50-80 € Klassen anschaut.


  Naja schauen wir erst mal darüber hinweg, doch was ist das, wer zur Hölle hat da Katy Perry in meine Mediathek gepackt. Schnell Fn+F6 um zum nächsten Song zu kommen, doch nichts passiert. Was ist mit Pause? Huch, plötzlich öffnet sich der Windows Mediaplayer, was will ich denn mit dem? Wieder geschlossen und noch mal auf Pause gedrückt, schon wieder der WMP. Nach ein wenig googeln stellt sich heraus, dass die Treibersoftware die Mediatasten an den WMP bindet. Da ich aber meine Musik mit foobar2000 höre, ist das alles andere als praktisch. Es ergibt sich also eine einfache, wenn auch sehr blöde Lösung: Das deinstallieren der Treibersoftware. Und schwups, siehe da, kaum ist die Treibersoftware runter, kann ich foobar2000 wieder mit meinen alten Makros bedienen.


  Nach meiner ersten Gaming-Session ist bisher nur positives zu sagen. Die Tasten sind für mich (Achtung: Objektiv) gut angeordnet und haben die richtige Höhe. Die gummierte Oberfläche aller Tasten ist sehr angenehm und auch das Schreibgefühl der der MX-Brownies ist, wie erwartet, sehr angenehm. Die Handgelenkablage ist sehr angenehm und ist bei der Höhe der Tastatur sehr angenehm. Ob die Helligkeit der Tasten bei Nacht stört wird sich noch herausstellen. 

Die Tastatur ist recht schwer und sehr stabil verarbeitet. Die hinteren Füße zum hochstellen sind sehr Stabil und so wie alle anderen, gummiert. Die Tastatur rutscht auch bei aggressivem tippen und zocken nicht weg. Wenn man an den Kanten der Tastatur entlang drückt knarzt und quietscht nichts und es gibt auch nichts nach. Insgesamt erscheint die Tastatur auf den ersten Eindruck (und mehr habe ich auch noch nicht) Qualitativ sehr hochwertig.


  Ich schätze, dass ich das nächste Update in ein paar Tagen machen werde, wenn ich noch etwas mehr Erfahrungen mit der Tastatur gemacht habe. Vielleicht werden auch noch ein paar Bilder folgen.
​


----------



## xSunshin3x (7. November 2012)

Das Problem des Fiepens bei starker Helligkeit besteht schon mehrere Monate und ist dem Qpad Support auch bereits bekannt. Ob und wann eine Lösung dazu erscheint, weiß ich nicht. Das Problem ist nur hardwaretechnisch zu lösen, d.h. du musst dann halt notfalls auf die Klinkenstecker an der Tastatur verzichten, wenn es dich oder deine Gesprächspartner zu sehr nervt.


----------



## ZeroKey (7. November 2012)

xSunshin3x schrieb:


> Das Problem des Fiepens bei *starker *Helligkeit besteht schon mehrere Monate und ist dem Qpad Support auch bereits bekannt. Ob und wann eine Lösung dazu erscheint, weiß ich nicht. Das Problem ist nur hardwaretechnisch zu lösen, d.h. du musst dann halt notfalls auf die Klinkenstecker an der Tastatur verzichten, wenn es dich oder deine Gesprächspartner zu sehr nervt.


 Du meinst bei niedriger, oder?


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (8. November 2012)

ZeroKey schrieb:


> Tag 1:
> ...​



Toll, dass du hier so umfangreich deine Eindrücke vermittelst. Ich selbst kenne jetzt Foobar2000 nicht, da ich seit geraumer Zeit den Win Media Player verwende. Damit funktionieren die Mediatasten fehlerfrei, ansonsten hätte ich dich natürlich darauf hingewiesen, falls ich es gewusst hätte. Du kannst es ja mal alternativ mit "Autohotkey" versuchen.

Beim Treiber hast du natürlich recht - er könnte besser gemacht, auf deutsch und umfangreicher sein. Aber auch das ist eine recht subjektive Angelegenheit. Was allerdings die Soundanschlüsse betrifft, zitiere ich mich gerne kurz selbst:



> Was man als Manko ansehen kann, sind evtl. Probleme bei der Nutzung der  durchgeschleiften Soundanschlüsse und des USB-Ports. Ab und zu mal  "vergisst" meine MK-85 die Beleuchtung abzuschalten wenn ich den PC  herunterfahre - das alles stört mich jetzt aber nicht so sehr, deswegen  kann ich sie empfehlen.


Ich denke dass Tastaturen einfach das bleiben sollten was sie sind - eine Tastatur. Gut möglich dass bei anderen Modellen verschiedener Hersteller ähnliche Probleme auftreten. Auf jeden Fall würde ich z.B. auch davon absehen etwa eine Maus am USB-Port der Tastatur zu betreiben. Die Tastatur an sich scheint dir ja zumindest zu gefallen und bin mal gespannt was du die Tage noch dazu schreibst.


----------



## ZeroKey (10. November 2012)

Ich muss sagen, dass ich mich so langsam in die Tastatur verliebe. Das Einzige, worum ich mir noch Sorgen mache, ist die Zeit die sie braucht, um hoch zu fahren. Sollte ich in den nächsten Monaten meine CPU wechseln und damit auf ein UEFI Board umsteigen, werde ich Probleme haben ins UEFI zu kommen. Hat da jemand mit Erfahrungen gemacht?

Was mir auch noch aufgefallen ist, ist dass die unterste Tastenreihe nicht abgerundet ist. Da ich viel ARMA II und DayZ spiele, drücke ich sehr viel auf die Alt-Taste und weil diese eine Kante hat, wird das mit der Zeit unangenehm.
Was die Mediatasten angeht, werde ich mich mal mit dem Qpad Support Kontakt aufnehmen und fragen, ob da mal ein Update kommt.



h.101 schrieb:


> Ich denke dass Tastaturen einfach das bleiben sollten was sie sind -  eine Tastatur. Gut möglich dass bei anderen Modellen verschiedener  Hersteller ähnliche Probleme auftreten. Auf jeden Fall würde ich z.B.  auch davon absehen etwa eine Maus am USB-Port der Tastatur zu betreiben.


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, da aber die Funktion geboten wird, wollte ich sie auf jeden Fall testen. Ich habe inzwischen auch das Mikrofon im Teamspeak getestet und es kling furchtbar.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (10. November 2012)

Na siehste, im großen und ganzen ist sie schon ein feines Teil, auch wenn hier und da noch Verbesserungspotential wäre.  Also ich habe ein P67 Board mit Uefi und komme immer rein - ergo keine Probleme bisher. Ich verstehe nicht so ganz was du mit abgerundet meinst?  Die Ecken der Tasten sind alle abgerundet, die Kanten jedoch nicht. Einzig die Leertaste fühl sich "runder" an, da sie im Gegesatz zu allen anderen Tasten konvex statt konkav ist.

Sehen die Tasten nicht so aus wie hier?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich gebe dir natürlich recht, wenn eine Funktion oder Eigenschaft integriert ist, dann sollte sie auch entsprechend funktionieren. Das ist beim Audioanschluss nicht der Fall und sollte verbessert werden. Halte uns auf dem Laufenden, was der Support wegen der Mediatasten sagt - wenn er denn überhaupt was sagt... Nicht dass du auch eine interne Emailkonferenz der Mitarbeiter bekommst und da sowas steht wie:

A: "Do you know why media keys of the Qpad mk85 aren't working properly when using foobar2000?"
B: "Give me a second. I'm gonna ask Sven, because i don't know what kind of device you're talking about at all."


----------



## ZeroKey (10. November 2012)

h.101 schrieb:


> Halte uns auf dem Laufenden, was der Support wegen der Mediatasten sagt - wenn er denn überhaupt was sagt... Nicht dass du auch eine interne Emailkonferenz der Mitarbeiter bekommst und da sowas steht wie:
> 
> A: "Do you know why media keys of the Qpad mk85 aren't working properly when using foobar2000?"
> B: "Give me a second. I'm gonna ask Sven, because i don't know what kind of device you're talking about at all."


 
Sag bloß, dir ist so was schon mal passiert?




h.101 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht so ganz was du mit abgerundet  meinst?   Die Ecken der Tasten sind alle abgerundet, die Kanten jedoch nicht.  Einzig die Leertaste fühl sich "runder" an, da sie im Gegesatz zu allen  anderen Tasten konvex statt konkav ist.


Hier die alte (Den Dreck und Staub bitte ignorieren):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier die neue:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (10. November 2012)

Mir nicht, aber soweit ich mich erinnere hatte Moparcrazy schon mal so eine Antwort in der Richtung. 

Also bei dir scheinen die Tasten alle in Ordnung zu sein. Irgendwer hatte schon einmal eine QPad, bei der das Profil der Tastenausrichtung (von der Seite gesehen) nicht ganz passte. Ich selbst habe bisher keine Probleme mit der kantigen Form der Keycaps. Allerdings ist, bedingt durch die Softtouch-Oberfläche, eine leichte Abnutzung mit der Zeit vorprogrammiert. Ich kann zumindest im Lichtschein auf den WASD und der Leertaste sehen, dass sie öfters als die anderen betätigt wurden. Das matte Finish fängt dann irgendwann an zu glänzen.


----------



## moparcrazy (10. November 2012)

Ja, war eine Lustige Geschichte. Ging um die Art der Tasten Beschriftung und deren genaue Herstellung. Da wurden meine anfragen intern hin und her geschickt, letztendlich konnte es bei Qpad (weder DE noch Schweden) keiner beantworten...
Dann hatte ein Mitarbeiter eine tolle Idee und fragte mich ob ich ihnen das nicht genau beantworten könnte!

@TE: Probleme mit einem UEFI sind mir bei Qpad Board's nicht bekannt.
Die Form der Qpad Key's entspricht dem Standard, die Form Deines Vorgänger Board's allerdings nicht, da kannst Du nichts weiter machen als Dich daran gewöhnen.


----------



## ZeroKey (23. November 2012)

Ich musste die letzten Tage viel arbeiten und bin deswegen weder dazu gekommen, den Support zu fragen, noch einen ausführlichen Abschlussbericht zu schreiben. Ich hoffe, dass ich in den nächsten Tagen dazu komme. dann werde ich noch mal genau auf die schwächen und stärken der Tastatur eingehen und hoffentlich auch eine Rückmeldung vom Qpad Support haben.

Bis dahin.

Greez

ZeroKey



Edit (28.11.12): Ich habe jetzt eine Anfrage, im Bezug auf den Treiber, an den Support gestellt und melde mich mit einem abschließenden Testbericht plus Rückmeldung vom QPad Support, sobald ich deren Antwort habe.


----------

